

GhostBSD 1.5 Screenshots - aweber
http://easylinuxcds.com/blog/?p=3935

======
mishmash
Okay it boots to GNOME, that's always a start... for the uninitiated, what is
GhostBSD, how is different from *BSDs, and why would anyone want to go through
a "tough" install to use it?

